# بارت إيرمان يُفنّد إدّعاءات الإسلام حول المسيحية (بقلمي)



## ++ كيرلس ++ (5 فبراير 2012)

*بسم الإله الواحد
الآب والإبن والروح القدس
آمين​
مقدمة

يُعتبر العالم الأمريكي اللاأدري1 بارت إيرمان من علماء العهد الجديد المُتطرفين في استنتاجاتهم حول المسيحية، وقد رد عليه الكثير من علماء المسيحية وناظروه وفنّدوا أخطائه، بل أن معلمه العالم الشهير بروس ميتزجر لم يوافقه في استنتاجاته وظلّ محافظا على إيمانه المسيحي حتّى مماته2. لكن الأخوة المسلمين يُطوّعون كتاباته ويستشهدون بها لإثبات فكرهم الإسلامي الخاص بتحريف الكتاب المقدس. ونحن بدورنا نتسائل: هل يتّفق إيرمان مع فكر الإسلام عن المسيحية أم لا؟ هل يمكننا أن ندعوه "فضيلة الشيخ إيرمان" ونعتبره بطلا من أبطال الإسلام الأشاوس؟ لا أعتقد بهذا، لسبب بسيط نعرضه في هذا البحث المُختصر3، فيه بعض ما خفي على المسلمين من كلام إيرمان المُخالف صراحة للعقيدة الإسلامية حول المسيحية والذي يُفنّد بعض ما جاء في الإسلام من مخالفة للثوابت التاريخية عن المسيحية.

وقد وجب التنويه أننا كمسيحيين لا نوافق على استنتاجات إيرمان المُتطرفة حول عقيدتنا، لكننا نستشهد بكتاباته في بحثنا هذا لتفنيد أوهام مُحّبيه من المسلمين، والذين يعتبرونه معلّمهم الشخصي عن المسيحية، فإذا كان إيرمان المُتطرف نفسه يخالف إدّعاءات الإسلام، فهل ستصمد هذه الإدّعاءات بعد هذا؟!

أهدي بحثي المتواضع هذا الى كل مسلم يستشهد بكتابات إيرمان أو يعتبر نفسه أحد تلاميذه.

-1- إيرمان ورسولية بولس

يدّعي المسلمون أن بولس لم يكن رسولا للمسيح بل أتى لاحقا و"حرّف" المسيحية4، وهم يكرهونه ويرفضون كتاباته لأنها مليئة بما يناقد عقائدهم. لكن إيرمان يسحق هذا الإدعاء عندما يقول:

We have one author who actually knew Jesus’ relatives and knew his disciples… Paul…It’s not an embellishment that Paul met with James in Jerusalem5​
يُوجد لدينا مُؤلّف واحد عرف بالحقيقة أقارب يسوع وعرف تلاميذه...بولس...ليس تزيينا أن بولس إلتقى بيعقوب في أورشليم

-2- إيرمان وصلب المسيح

يرفض معظم المسلمون6 صلب المسيح وموته ويؤمنون بنظرية الشبيه (أن المصلوب هو آخر وليس المسيح). يرّد إيرمان على هذا الإدعّاء قائلا:

In any event, Tacitus's report confirms what we know from other sources, that Jesus was executed by order of the Roman governor of Judea, Pontius Pilate, sometime during Tiberius’s reign7​
على أي حال، فإن تقرير تاسيتوس8 يؤكّد ما نعرفه من مصادر أخرى، بأن يسوع قد أعدم بأمر حاكم اليهودية الروماني، بيلاطس البُنطي، في وقت ما خلال حكم طيباريوس

-3- إيرمان وموت المسيح ودفنه ثم ظهوره للتلاميذ

يقول إيرمان:

What I think we can say with some confidence is that Jesus actually did die, he probably was buried, and that some of his disciples (all of them? some of them?) claimed to have seen him alive afterward. Among those who made this claim, interestingly enough, was Jesus’ own brother James, who came to believe in Jesus and soon thereafter became one of the principle leaders of the early Christian church.9​
ما أعتقد أننا يمكن أن نقوله ببعض الثقة هو أن يسوع بالحقيقة قد مات، على الأرجح قد دُفن، وأن بعض تلاميذه (كلهم؟ بعضهم؟) إدّعوا أنهم شاهدوه حيا بعد ذلك. بين هؤلاء الذين إدّعوا هذا الإدّعاء، بشكل مثير للإهتمام، كان أخو يسوع يعقوب، الذي آمن بيسوع و بعد ذلك بقليل أصبح واحدا من القادة الرئيسيين للكنيسة المسيحية المُبكرّة.

-4- إيرمان ولاهوت المسيح في الإنجيل

يدّعي المسلمون أن الكتاب المُقدس بأكمله لا يحوي أي إشارة على ألوهية المسيح. لكن إيرمان يرّد هذا الإدّعاء الهش، ويعترف بكل وضوح وصراحة أن إنجيل يوحنا بالذات يحوي كلاما واضحا لا يقبل التأويل عن ألوهية المسيح. يقول إيرمان:

The text occurs in the Gospel of John, a Gospel that more than any of the others that made it into the New Testament already goes a long way toward identifying Jesus himself as divine (see e.g., John 8:58; 10:30; 20:28)10​
يقع هذا النص في إنجيل يوحنا، وهو إنجيل يتميز عن غيره من الأسفار التي صنعت طريقها إلى العهد الجديد بأنه بالفعل قد قطع شوطا كبيرا تجاه تحديد هويّة يسوع لذاته باعتباره إلهيا (انظر على سبيل المثال، يوحنا 58:8 ؛ 30:10 ؛ 28:20)

إيرمان لا يعترف بألوهية المسيح في إنجيل يوحنا وحسب، بل ويحدد أمثلة لنصوص بعينها من هذا الإنجيل تُثبت ألوهية المسيح بلا أدنى شك!!! والنصوص التي ذكرها كأمثلة هي:

الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: قَبْلَ أَنْ يَكُونَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ أَنَا كَائِنٌ (يوحنا 58:8)

أَنَا وَالآبُ وَاحِدٌ (يوحنا 30:10)

أجَابَ تُومَا: «رَبِّي وَإِلَهِي» (يوحنا 28:20)

والمُضحك المُبكي في الأمثلة التي ذكرها إيرمان كدليل قاطع على ألوهية يسوع، هو أن تلاميذ إيرمان من المسلمين العرب على الشبكة العنكبوتية قد كتبوا "أبحاثها" يدّعون فيها أن هذه النصوص ذاتها لا تُثبت ألوهية المسيح!! فمن نُصدّق إيرمان أم تلاميذه؟ ألا يدعونا هذا الى أن نقول أن هذه الأبحاث وأمثالها لا مكان لها على طاولة البحث العلمي بل مكانها الأنسب هو سلّة المُهملات؟! أي مصداقية لمثل هكذا أبحاث يرّد عيها عالم لاأدري لا يؤمن بلاهوت المسيح أصلا؟!

أيضا يقول إيرمان ما يلي في مناظرته مع العالم كريج إيفانز11 ما بين الدقيقتين 16:07 و 16:32

There is no Doubt that in the Gospel of John (the 4th Gospel) Jesus understands himself to be God and explicitly calls himself divine. Jesus says: “I am the way, the truth, and the life: no one comes to the Father, but by me”12 but He also says: “I and the Father are one”, “Before Abraham was, I am”.​
لا يوجد أي شك بأن في إنجيل يوحنا (الإنجيل الرابع) يسوع يفهم نفسع على أنه الله وبصراحة يدعو نفسه إلهيا. يسوع يقول: "أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة، ليس أحد يأتي الى الآب إلا بي" لكنه أيضا يقول: "أنا والآب واحد"، "قبل أن يكون إبراهيم أنا كائن"

هنا يُضيف إيرمان نصا آخرا كدليل صريح على لاهوت المسيح في انجيل يوحنا:

أَنَا هُوَ الطَّرِيقُ وَالْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ. لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَأْتِي إِلَى الآبِ إِلاَّ بِي (يوحنا 6:14)

ويقول أيضا في مناظرة أخرى مع نفس العالم13 ما يلي بين الدقيقتين 1:03:45 و 1:04:06

Only in John does Jesus say: “I and the Father are one”. Only in John does Jesus say: “Before Abraham was, I am”. Only John says: “In the beginning was the Word, and the Word was with God, and the Word was God”. John is quite clear that Jesus is divine.​
فقط في يوحنا يقول يسوع: "أنا والآب واحد". فقط في يوحنا يقول يسوع: "قبل أن يكون إبراهيم أنا كائن". فقط يوحنا هو من يقول: "في البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان عند الله وكان الكلمة الله". يوحنا واضح تماما بأن يسوع إلهيّ.

إيرمان هنا يعترف بوضوح بأن نص يوحنا 1:1 أيضا هو دليل صريح على لاهوت المسيح!! وهو ما يرفضه تلاميذه من المسلمين العرب ويبحثون عن تخريجات وتأويلات غريبة للآيات. ونحن نُعيد ونقول مرّة أخرى: أنصّدق إيرمان أم تلاميذه؟! النص هو:

فِي الْبَدْءِ كَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ وَالْكَلِمَةُ كَانَ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ وَكَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ اللَّه (يوحنا 1:1)

أتمنى أن لا أرى بعد هذا الكلام كلّه مسلما يجرؤ على إنكار ألوهية المسيح في الآيات المذكورة سابقا، فمن العيب والمُثير للخجل بل وحتى الشفقة أن يعترف إيرمان –الاأدري، المُتطرف في استنتاجاته، الكافر بالله ومسيحه- بألوهية المسيح في هذه الآيات بدون أي شك ويرفضها أي مسلم.

الخلاصة

الإقتباسات التي وردت في هذا البحث من كتابات بارت إيرمان وكلامه ردّ فيها إيرمان على كل من يعترض على رسولية بولس، وصلب المسيح، وموت المسيح ودفنه وظهوره للتلاميذ. كما حطّم فيها خرافة خلو الإنجيل من إثباتات صريحة لألوهية السيد المسيح. إيرمان سخر حينما سُئل عن نيته الكتابة عن القرآن قائلا14:"سأفعل ذلك عندما أتوّقف عن إعطاء قيمة لحياتي" قاصدا إما السخرية من قيمة القرآن أو السخرية من المسلمين أنفسهم، الذين يُرهبون كل من يقول الحقيقة عن القرآن دون مجاملة. نُصلّي للرب الإله، الكائن الذي بغيره ما كان شيء مما كان، أن يفتح الله العيون المُغلقة ويُنير القلوب والعقول المُظلمة، فلا يسخر الشيطان يوم مجيء المسيح الإله الديّان من إيرمان ومن كل من أستشهد بكتاباته من أجل محاربة المسيح وكنيسته.

ولإلهنا المجد الى الأبد. آمين​

1 اللاأدرية هو الأعتقاد بأن وجود الله وأصل الكون أمور لا سبيل إلى معرفتها. وكلمة "اللاأدري" تعني "بلا دراية أو علم". هناك بعض الاختلافات بين الإلحاد واللاأدرية. فالإلحاد يدعي أن الله غير موجود. بينما يدعي مذهب اللاأدرية بأنه لا يمكن إثبات وجود الله – ولكن في نفس الوقت لا توجد طريقة لإثبات عدم وجوده (ويكيبيديا).

2 راجع كتاب "القضية...المسيح" ص91

3 بعض هذا البحث مُقتبس من المقالة التالية:
Bart Ehrman: A Hero for Islam? By Keith Thompson

4 العهد الجديد يُكذب هذا الإدّعاء ويشهد لصدق رسولية بولس بكل وضوح من خارج رسائل بولس! راجع سفر أعمال الرسل ورسالة بطرس الثانية 3: 14-16

5 مقابلة على الراديو مع "Infidel Guy"بين الدقيقتين 31:50 و 35:38

6 يؤمن بعضهم (وخاصة أتباع الطائفة الأحمدية) بنظرية الإغماء، أي أن المسيح صُلب لكنه لم يمُت بل أغمي عليه، وهي نظرية ترقيعية أجبرهم عليها قوة الدلائل التاريخية لصلب المسيح

7 Bart Ehrman, The New Testament: A Historical Introduction to the Early Christian Writings, p. 187

8 للمزيد حول هذا الموضوع راجع بحثنا: يسوع خارج العهد الجديد

9 Bart Ehrman, Jesus, Apocalyptic Prophet of the New Millennium, p. 229

10  Bart Ehrman, Misquoting Jesus, p.161

11 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L7gmgdk9qG8

12 John 14:6

13 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZakwU4m9IJg

14 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sRUSaKDMKJg

*
*البحث بصيغة pdf:
للتحميل​*


----------



## John Peter (5 فبراير 2012)

تمممام ازى يا ريس​


----------



## بايبل333 (5 فبراير 2012)

*عظيم جداً  ولكن المسلمون هولاء كيف يسمعون من هذا الشخص الذى يسخر من كتاب القرآن .؟ويقتبسون منة .؟

فعلا نفاق فى الاسلام *
*عمل هائل حبيبى كيرلس*


----------



## My Rock (5 فبراير 2012)

فعلاً شر البلية ما يضحك.. بارت أيرمان الفارس المقدام ساحق المسيحيين وناصر الإسلام لا يتفق معهم في أهم عقائد المسيحية التي يحاول المسلمين تكذيبها بكل جهل.
فمن جهة شضعهم في موقف محرج فاضحاً جهلهم وعورتهم العلمية ومن جهة يهز إيمانهم بصورة لا يمكن ان يتجاهلها عاقل بدعمه لحادثة الصلب ولألوهية المسيح المعلنة في الكتاب المقدس، بل يذهب لأبعد من ذلك ويعتبر قرأنهم شئ تافه لا يستحق ان يبذل وقته حتى في دراسته وتفنيده

بحث رائع وفي الصميم يا اخ كيرلس. طرحت الفرضية وتفنيدها بكل وضوح وبكل سهولة ونجحت في إيصال الفكرة بإختصار. شئ ليس بجديد عليك او على قلمك الرائع.

الرب يباركك ويزيدك من نعمه.


----------



## Molka Molkan (5 فبراير 2012)

*ممتاز اخي كيرلس ،اسمح لي أن أضيف البحث إلى موسوعة الردود على إيرمان : ردود العلماء على بارت إيرمان Review of Bart Ehrman*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (5 فبراير 2012)

أبحاث  رائعه  ومجهود  ممتاز ...يستحق  التقدير :-
عمل رائع يا أساتذتى  كيرلس  &  بايبل 333 & ماى   روك &  مولكا مولكان.
دام  صليب المسيح   مرفوعا تاجا  بهيا  على رؤسكم .دام توفيق الرب إلهنا يهوه العظيم ونعمته  عليكم


----------



## فادي الكلداني (5 فبراير 2012)

رائع يا كيرلس ...موضوع في الصميم ..ولا يخفى على انسان ان المسلمين يتشدقون بما يقرأوه ويسمعوه من بارت ايرمان...لكن هم لايعلمون بأنه حقق وصدق الكثير من الامور التي انكروها على المسيحية...

الرب يبارك مجهودك ويزيدك من العلم والحكمة


----------



## apostle.paul (5 فبراير 2012)

*موضوع زى مبيقولوا فى الصميم
اى دارس منصف لتاريخ المسيحية ومع الوثائق التاريخية هيطلع بالنتايج دى
يعنى مع تطرف ايرمان فى تصريحاته النقدية بخصوص نص العهد الجديد
الا انه قدام الحقائق اللى لا تقبل النقد ميقدرش ينقدها

طبعا لان فى فرق بين العقلية الغربية فى النقد والاسلامية  
*


----------



## حنا السرياني (6 فبراير 2012)

*بحث اكثر من رائع يا بطل و لنرى صوره مصغره عن النفاق الاسلامي*

*




*​


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (6 فبراير 2012)

*شكرا لكم جميعا، كل واحد شخصيا بإسمه، نوّرتوني بأفكاركم وكلماتكم التي قرأتها واستفدت منها.

أخي حنّا والأخوة الأفاضل، مع إحترامي للأخوة الباحثين المسلمين، لكن للأسف إيرمان بنفسه -أكبر أساتذتهم كما يقولون- وضع لهم علامة "راسب" على كثير من أبحاثهم.

المجد للمسيح إلهنا
صلواتي ومحبتي*


----------



## العذاب الاليم (7 فبراير 2012)

بارت ايرمان شخص مضطرب ومتناقض عقليا وشهادته لا تعنينا من قريب اوبعيد وهو واحد من الالاف من العلماء الذين الحدوا بالمسيحية 
ولا اعرف لماذا يكرس بارت ايرمان حياته لاثبات تحريف العهد الجديد 
وهل يحتاج هذا الى جهد او عناء؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
وما يقوله بارت اريرمان عن العهد الجديد لا قيمة له ولا فائدة لانه ببساطة شديدة لا دليل تاريخى واحد على وجود يسوع والعهد الجديد يحتاج الى ما يعضده وهذا قطعا لا وجود له فلا يوجد اى مؤرخ من الرومان او اليهود ذكره وما قيل عن ان مؤرخ يهودى قد ذكر يسوع فى مؤلفاته ثبت بالدليل انه تحريف
ولاتوجد وثيقة تاريخية واحدة تثبت وجود يسوع حتى الاناجيل المعتمده والغير معتمده مجهولة وكتابها مجهولين وبالتالى فالشهود على يسوع يحتاجون الى يسوع اخر
شى اخر هام جدا بارت ايرمان ليس مسيحيا اصلا بل هو لادينى وبالتالى مايقوله بارت ايرمان لا قيمة له ولا فائدة بل هو مجرد دراسة للعهد الجديد استخرج منها عدة نقاط لايهم ان كان يؤمن بها ام لا
واى دارس للعهد الجديد سيرى ان العهد الجديد تكلم عن صلب المسيح ولكن هل روايات الصلب صحيحة ومتجانسة مع بعضها البعض وموافقة للعقل والمنطق هذا هو المهم 
وهل يؤمن بارت ايرمان بصلب المسيح حقا لام بل كل مافى الامر انه يؤمن انه اعدم ولكن لم يقل انه صلب تحديدا والمطلوب من بارت ايرمان الاتيان بدليل تاريخى موثق على وجود يسوع اصلا وليس صلبه 
المتابع لمحاضرات ايرمان يجد انه انتقد روايات الصلب واستدل بها على تحريف الانجيل منها مثلا ما قاله يسوع على الصليب حيث قال بارت ايرمان ان المخطوطات القديمة بها نص يتلو فيها يسوع صلاة من اجل اليهود وقد تم حذفها فيما بعد لانها تتناقض مع نظرة المسيحيين لليهود بانهم قتلوا المسيح وانهم ملعونين 
يؤمن ايرمان بموت يسوع ودفنه ولكنه لا يؤمن بظهوره للتلاميذ بل يسمى ذلك ادعاء
فيما يتعلق ببولس فهو ايضا شحص مجهول ولا يعرف احد من اين اتى او هل هو يهودى او وثنى فهناك دلائل كثيرة على انه لم يكن يهوديا قط وهذا ما اكده صاحب كتاب الخديعة الكبرى 
بارت ايرمان لم يؤمن برسولية بولس بل انه قال ان بولس التقى اقارب المسيح وهذا لا يدل على رسوليته فهو فقط قابلهم وهل كل من قابل رسل المسيح وكتب عنهم يكون رسولا
كما ان علاقة بولس برسل المسيح كانت سيئة وكان هناك شد وجذب كبير بينهما
مسالة لاهوت يسوع من العبث ان لا يشغلنا سوى اثبات ان يسوع اله بمجرد وجود نص فى العهد الجديد من عدمه ونتجاهل ما يدعم ذلك الادعاء ولا لاتى اى احد ليقول انه اله وعلينا اذا ان نصدقه
وسواء قال يسوع انه اله من عدمه ام لا فهذا لن يقدم او يؤخر شىء 
وكل النصوص التى يراها ايرمان انها تدل على الوهيته هى محل شد وجذب والدليل انه لم يخرج ايا من علماء المسيحية ليجزم انها تدل على الوهيته بل من الحدوا بالمسيحية فندوا بسهولة تلك الادعاءات 
وبالتالى اقتناع ايرمان بوجود ما يدل على الوهية يسوع من عدمه لا فائدة له الاولى ان نسأل ايرمان هل انت مقتنع ان يسوع ممكن ان يكون اله؟


----------



## The Antiochian (7 فبراير 2012)

> بارت ايرمان شخص مضطرب
> ومتناقض عقليا وشهادته لا تعنينا من قريب اوبعيد وهو واحد من الالاف من العلماء
> الذين الحدوا بالمسيحية


*ومن أنت لتصف أسيادك العلماء بالاضطراب العقلي ؟؟*
*أنت شخص من أمة ما أنا بقارئ والتي منذ 1000 عام لم تقدم حبة دواء للبشرية .*
*فلتحترم أسيادك العلماء .*
*لا أدري أي وقاحة أمام الإنسانية هذه في أن تصف عالماً بالضطراب العقلي .*
*هل لأنه أكد أن الصلب واقعاً رغم إلحاده ؟؟*
*



وهل يحتاج هذا الى جهد او 
عناء؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

أنقر للتوسيع...

هل قرأت كلام علماء النقد النصي عن ثبوت أصلية العهد الجديد ؟؟؟
يعني نكتة التحريف التي اخترعتموها ضعوها في أقرب سلة مهملات .

ما رأيك بأن تفتح نقاشاً بين يسوع التاريخي وعيسى التاريخي ؟؟؟
سبق أن فتحناه في القسم الإسلامي ولم تقدم وثيقة واحدة تساند عيسى والوثائق كلها تساند كتابنا المقدس .*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (7 فبراير 2012)

تحياتي (العذاب الاليم). ما تقوله عن وجود يسوع تاريخيا لا يوافقك عليك اي عالم محترم. سارد على كلامك عندما يتاح لي اصلاح مشكلة الانترنت في كمبيوتري فانا الان داخل من انترنت التلفون. تستطيع قراءة البحث الاول في توقيعي بخصوص يسوع من خارج الاناجيل، كما ان العلماء متفقين على وجود مادة تاريخية علمية غير قابلة للشك عن يسوع في العهد الجديد لذلك فان كلامك متطرف جدا ولا يعبر الا عن فكر قلة قليلة من الملحدين.


----------



## حسين دوكي (7 فبراير 2012)

*بجد كمية الجهل الذي يخرج من فمك خلا دمي اتحرق يعني انا كل شوية بقول هرد عليك لكن بحاول انسي الكلام ده مش متخيل اني هرد علي الكلام ده بس نستعين بيسوع المسيح و نرد عليك:*


> 1- بارت ايرمان لادينى وهو شخص مكروه كل الكره من المسيحيين والان يدافعون عنه ويصفونه بالعالم لمجرد انه تطاول على الاسلام ووافقهم فى بعض عقائدهم هذا امر حقا مثير للشفقة.


 
*يا استاذ بارت ايرمان مفيش مشكلة انه ملحد فيوجد علماء نقد نصي ملحدين هو فقط بيهول المواضيع لكن ايضا و الذي يحرق دمك شهد بصحة الكتاب المقدس:*

*Textual scholars have enjoyed reasonable success at establishing, to the best of their abilities [3]*





> 2- اريد ان اعرف من هم العلماء الذين شهدوا للعهد الجديد واصوليته وهل اثبتوا سند للعهد الجديد او اى وثيقة تدل على وجود كاتبيه اصلا


 
*بما انك سالت السؤال ده الي علي ما اظن ان العيل الصغير يعرف اجابته اتمني تكون وصلك معلومة ان في علم اسمه النقد النصي الكتابي  (Bibical Textual Criticism) و هذا بعد فحوصات و ابحاث و تحقق و اكتشافات كثيرة علي مر السنين شهد بصحة الكتاب المقدس و موثوقيته فوق اي كتاب ادبي و  طبعا ما يجيش حاجة جنب القران الي لو تم تطبيق النقد النصي عليه هينتهي في ثانية تفضل الشهادات نقلا عن الاخ الحبيب حبيب يسوع :*
*يقول فريدريك كينيون المدير السابق للمتحف البريطاني

It is reassuring at the end to find that the general result of all these discoveries and all this study is to strengthen the proof of the authenticity of the ......ures, and our conviction that we have in our hands, in substantial integrity, the veritable Word of God.﻿ [1]



و هذا شيء مطمئن في النهاية لإيجاد إن النتائج العامة لكل تلك الاكتشافات و كل الدراسة لتدعم أثبات صحة الكتاب المقدس, و قناعتنا بأنه نملك بين أيدينا, بنزاهة متينة, كلمة الله الصحيحة.





ويقول ايضا


the last foundation for any doubt that the ......ures have come down to us substantially as they were written has now been removed [2]



أخر أساس لأي شك أن الكتاب المقدس قد وصل ألينا جوهريا كما كتب , هذا الشك قد زال ألان







يقول الدكتور بارت أيرمان ( بارت أيرمان ليس بحجة علينا ولكن لمن لا يريد ان يرى إلا ما يراه بارت أيرمان اكتب لهم هذه الشهادة )

Textual scholars have enjoyed reasonable success at establishing, to the best of their abilities [3]


العلماء النصيين تمتعوا بنجاح معقول فى إرساء النص الأصلى للعهد الجديد، بأفضل ما لديهم من قدرات






اثنان من اكبر العلماء بالنقد النصي , ويستكوت و هورد يقولان



But this ease and simplicity is in fact the mark of evidence too scanty to be tested ; whereas in the variety and fullness of the evidence on which it rests the text of the New Testament stands absolutely and unapproachably alone among prose writings. [4]




لكن هذه السهولة و البساطة في الحقيقة علامة الدليل الغير كافي لاختياره , بينما التنوع والكمال للدليل الذي يبقى نص العهد الجديد ثابت بلا شك ويجعله متفردا بين الكتابات الأدبية





يقول كينيث بوا

The New Testament can be regarded as 99.5 percent pure, and the correct readings for the remaining 0.5 percent can often be ascertained with a fair degree of probability by the practice of textual criticism. [5]





يمكن اعتبار العهد الجديد نقي بنسبة 99.5 بالمية , والقراءات ال0.5 بالمية المتبقية يمكن التأكد من مدى صحتها من خلال درجه مقبولة من الاحتمالات من خلال تطبيق النقد النصي.







يقول فيليب كومفورد

New Testament textual critics dedicated to the task of textual criticism should be enthusiastic and optimistic about recovering the original wording of the Greek New Testament because we have so many early and reliable manu......s. The time gap between the autographs and the extant copies is quite close—no more than one hundred years for most of the books of the New Testament. Thus, we are in a good position to recover most of the original wording of the Greek New Testament. [6]




النقاد النصية للعهد الجديد المكرس لمهمة النقد النصي يجب أن يكون متحمسا ومتفائل بشأن استعادة الكلمات الأصلية اليوناني العهد الجديد لأنه نمتلك عدد كبير من المخطوطات في وقت مبكر و موثوق بها , الفجوة الزمنية بين المخطوطات الأصلية والنسخ الباقية حقا لا يزيد عن 100 سنة لمعظم كتب العهد الجديد , فإننا في وضع جيد لاستعادة الكلمات الأصلية اليوناني العهد الجديد





يقول بول ويجنر

Textual criticism is not a matter of making negative comments or observations about the biblical text; instead it is the process of searching through the various sources of the biblical texts to determine the most accurate or reliable reading of a particular passage. It can, in fact, actually lead to increased confidence in the reliability of the biblical texts [7]



النقد النصي ليست مسألة صنع التعليقات او ملاحظات سلبية حول نص الكتاب المقدس بل هو عملية البحث من خلال مصادر مختلفة لنصوص الكتاب المقدس لتحديد القراءة الاكثر موثوقية , ويمكن أن يؤدي بالواقع إلى زيادة الثقة بالاعتماد على نصوص الكتاب المقدس







عدد مخطوطات العهد الجديد 5.700 مخطوطة






ويقول فيليب كومفورد

No other work of Greek literature can boast of such numbers [8]



ولا يمكن لآي عمل بالأدب اليوناني أن يتباهى ( يتفاخر ) بمثل هذه الأرقام






يقول ديفيد الان بلاك


The sheer number of witnesses to the text of the New Testament makes it virtually certain that the original text has been preserved somewhere among the extant witnesses [9]





العدد الكبير من شهود نص العهد الجديد يجعل من اليقين فعليا انه تم الحفاظ على النص الأصلي في مكان ما من الشهود





يقول ايضا

”. In general, any claim that suggests absence of the physical autograph equals absence of textual reliability or biblical authority is bogus. The manu...... copies we possess remain substantially identical to the autographs. [10]

[1] Wegner, Paul D.: A Student's Guide to Textual Criticism of the Bible : Its History, Methods & Results. Downers Grove, Ill. : InterVarsity Press, 2006, p. 25

[2] Frederic G. Kenyon - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

[3] Ehrman, Bart D. ; Holmes, Michael W.: The Text of the New Testament in Contemporary Research : Essays on the Status Quaestionis. Grand Rapids, MI. : Eerdmans, 1995, p. 375


[4] Westcott and Hort , The New Testament in the original Greek : introduction and appendix , 1882 , p . 278

[5]http://bible.org/article/how-accurate-bible


[6] Comfort, Philip: Encountering the Manu......s : An Introduction to New Testament Paleography & Textual Criticism. 2005, p. 289

[7] Wegner, Paul D.: A Student's Guide to Textual Criticism of the Bible : Its History, Methods & Results. Downers Grove, Ill. : InterVarsity Press, 2006, p. 24

[8] Comfort, Philip: Encountering the Manu......s : An Introduction to New Testament Paleography & Textual Criticism. 2005, p. 56

[9] Black, David Alan: New Testament Textual Criticism : A Concise Guide. Baker Books, 1994, p. 24

[10]http://www.daveblackonline.com/interview_with_maurice_robinson2.htm



http://habibyaso3.blogspot.com/2011/06/blog-post.html*

*



3- يسوع تاريخيا لا توجد اى وثيقة تدل عليه اما عيسى فامره مختلف فعيسى لم يكن اله ولم ياتى ليخلص العالم ولم يروى عنه كل تلك الروايات المغلوطة التى رويت عن يسوع بل هو نبى ارسل لبينى اسرائيل فقط وظل يدعوهم فامن له من امن وكفر به من كفر وحاولوا صلبه فرفعه الله اليه ولاشك انه بعد ان حرفت رسالة المسيح وتم اضطهاد الحواريين وتتبعهم فى كل مكان وتدمير كل ما يمت للحقيقة بصلة مثل انجيل المسيح وكتابات الحواريين كما هو ثابت عند اختيار الاناجيل انه تم حرق اناجيل كثيرة واعتماد اناجيل بعينها فقد ضاعت الحقيقة فكما يقولون ان المنتصر هو من يكتب التاريخ فبعد تحريف المسيحية كتب الرومان التاريخ وكان تاريخا زائفا من اوله الى اخره وكذلك من قبل حدث مع موسى ايام الفراعنة وبالتالى فانه من الممكن ان لا يكون هناك وجود لعيسى تاريخيا اما يسوع الذى انتصرت كنيسته وجاء ليخلص العالم وفعل الافاعيل فكيف لا يكون هناك اى دليل تاريخى يثبت وجوده وكل ما روى عنه وكتب هو من وحى الخيال

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
طبعا كلامك ده مايسواش بصلة في ميدان العلم فيعني اليهود و الوثنين هيروا اكاذيب علشان يراضوا المسيحيين يا حلاوة و ان الكتابات اتحرفت كلها اممممممممم شئ جميل اوي مهو انسان قال بكتاب مستحيل ان يتغير انه محرف مش هيقول كده اخونا كيرلس له كتاب رائع تفضل هذا هو الرابط اتمني قبل  ان تتفوه بهذا الكلام ان تطلع عليه:

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=186652*


----------



## حسين دوكي (7 فبراير 2012)

++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> تحياتي (العذاب الاليم). ما تقوله عن وجود يسوع تاريخيا لا يوافقك عليك اي عالم محترم. سارد على كلامك عندما يتاح لي اصلاح مشكلة الانترنت في كمبيوتري فانا الان داخل من انترنت التلفون. تستطيع قراءة البحث الاول في توقيعي بخصوص يسوع من خارج الاناجيل، كما ان العلماء متفقين على وجود مادة تاريخية علمية غير قابلة للشك عن يسوع في العهد الجديد لذلك فان كلامك متطرف جدا ولا يعبر الا عن فكر قلة قليلة من الملحدين.


 
*وضعت له الرابط استاذي:99:*


----------



## apostle.paul (7 فبراير 2012)

> بارت ايرمان شخص مضطرب ومتناقض عقليا وشهادته لا تعنينا من قريب اوبعيد وهو واحد من الالاف من العلماء الذين الحدوا بالمسيحية
> ولا اعرف لماذا يكرس بارت ايرمان حياته لاثبات تحريف العهد الجديد


*بارت ايرمان عالم فى مجاله ولا احد يقدر ان ينكر ذلك لكنه فكره متطرف وتصريحاته مبالغ فيها كما اقر معظم من ردوا عليه 
وفى فرق بين العالم وبين الفكر 
هو درس اللاهوت المسيحى واستاذ نقد نصى لكنه فكره متطرف 
ودا لا يتناقض مع بعض
نستفيد من معلوماته المجردة المثبتة وفكره المتطرف يوجد اخرون ردوا عليه واثبتوا مبالغته فى تصريحاته
فلا يوجد وجد شبه واحد بينه وبينكم -اقصد المسلمين -
فشتان الفرق بين العلماء والمتسولين 


ثانيا الالحاد ليس قاصرا على المسيحية
الالحاد عندك بين المسلمين زى النار فى الهشيم 
فان كان هناك من الحد وانكر يسوع بسبب عقلانى يراه من منظوره
فهناك الملايين قد اصابهم القرف من شخصية محمد الزباله والهه وقرروا ان يبتعدوا عن هذا الاله العفن ورسوله المختل 

فلا تحاول ان تجعل اسلامك الذى بلا فكر ولا منطق ولا عقل الناس بتتاهفت عليه 
الناس الان يدوسونه بالجزم
*


> وهل يحتاج هذا الى جهد او عناء؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


*عزيزى ان كان العهد الجديد الذى يملك من ادلة موثوقيته تخزى كل الاعمال الادبية الاخرى مقارنة بيه حرف
فلا مجال للوثوق باى عمل ادبى اخر مهما كان من العالم القديم وبالتالى الشك فتح امام كل كتب المؤرخين والفلاسفة ونقول ان الكل حرف  
النقد النصى ان اثبت شئ اثبت شئ واحد ان وثائق العهد الجديد تمتعت بموثوقية لا يتمتع بها اى عمل ادبى اخر على وجه البسيطة 
*


> وما يقوله  بارت اريرمان عن العهد الجديد لا قيمة له ولا فائدة لانه ببساطة شديدة لا  دليل تاريخى واحد على وجود يسوع والعهد الجديد يحتاج الى ما يعضده وهذا  قطعا لا وجود له فلا يوجد اى مؤرخ من الرومان او اليهود ذكره وما قيل عن ان  مؤرخ يهودى قد ذكر يسوع فى مؤلفاته ثبت بالدليل انه تحريف


*وهنا تبدأ الزبالات العلملية *
*
لا اعرف عن من تتكلم 
عن يسوع الذى تكلم عن يوسفيوس ولوسيان وتاستيوس والتلمود والمسيحين الاولين الرسوليين فى كتاباتهم 
ام تتكلم عن عيسى التخاريف الذى لم ولن يوجد مثل هذة الشخصية الخرافية فى التاريخ
فماذا نفعل اذن فى الشهادات اليهودية والوثنية عن يسوع المسيح؟؟؟؟
ومن قال ان شهادة يوسفيوس محرفة
من هذا المختل الذى قال هذا الكلام 
ما قيل انه شهادة يوسفيوس ادخل عليها كلاما لتمجيد يسوع يحتمل ان يوسفيوس لم يكتبه
لكن شهادته عن وجود يسوع فى اليهودية وقيامه باعمال عظيمة وصلبه فى عهد والى اليهودية بيلاطس لم يشكك فى مصداقيتها احدا 
وماذا نفعل بعيسى التخاريف ؟؟؟؟؟
فمصيره حتما صفيحة الزبالة


ثانيا وثائق العهد الجديد لدينا 69 بردية بيرجعوا للقرن الثانى الميلادى منذ بدايته ومنها ما يرجع للقرن الاول زى بردية 46 لرسائل بولس تحوى ثلثى نص العهد الجديد
ولدينا اقتباسات من الاباء من العهد الجديد من اول الاباء الرسوليين من القرن الاول
ووردت فى وثيقة ضد ماركيون والموراتورى والترجمات القديمة سريانى ولاتينى وقبطى بل وتاتيان صنع الدياتسرون للاناجيل الاربعة من  القرن الثانى
فهل اصابك نوع من التخلف العقلى لكى تنكر وجود اسفار العهد الجديد
ام انك اصلا بلا عقل لكى تنكر ما عجز اكبر العلماء ان ينكروا وجوده

ما هذة الشخصيات الهلامية؟؟؟؟؟؟
*


> ولاتوجد  وثيقة تاريخية واحدة تثبت وجود يسوع حتى الاناجيل المعتمده والغير معتمده  مجهولة وكتابها مجهولين وبالتالى فالشهود على يسوع يحتاجون الى يسوع اخر


* 
بالنسبة للوثيقة التاريخية فلدينا وثائق وليس وثيقة
والاناجيل القانونية التى كتبها تلاميييييييذ ورسل يسوع المسيح محفوظة فى تقليد الكنيسة من بدايات القرن الثانى الميلادى 
وكل كنيسة حفظت تقليدها
الكنيسة القبطية حفظت تقليد انجيل مرقس وكاتبه كارزوها
وفى انطاكية المدينة التى خرج منها انجيل متى
وفى افسس وايريناؤس تلميذ بوليكارب حفظ لنا تقليد انجيل يوحنا
فهل يأتى لنا معتوهين ويقولوا ان وثائق العهد الجديد كتابها مجهولين وهى محفوظة بتقليد يرجع الى 1900 عام 
هل اصابك نوع من التخلف والعته العقلى؟؟؟؟؟؟

*


> شى اخر هام  جدا بارت ايرمان ليس مسيحيا اصلا بل هو لادينى وبالتالى مايقوله بارت  ايرمان لا قيمة له ولا فائدة بل هو مجرد دراسة للعهد الجديد استخرج منها  عدة نقاط لايهم ان كان يؤمن بها ام لا


* 
وانت اللى ليك قيمة؟؟؟؟؟؟
ولا محمد ابن امنة ليه قيمة؟؟؟؟؟
ولا قرانك ليه قيمة؟؟؟؟؟
ان قال شئ يتناقض مع التاريخ ومع الادلة فعلينا ان نرده
فهل صلب يسوع يتناقض مع التاريخ؟هل لاهوت يسوع فى الانجيل يتناقض مع الانجيل الذى صرح بانه ابن الله الوحيد الجنس الكلمة وهو يهوه فى رسالة العبرانين الله المبارك الذى جسديا حل فيه ملء اللاهوت فى رسائل بولس
صورة الله وطبيعته المساو لله
فهل انت متخيل ان شهادتك لها قيمة ان تعارضت مع شهادات العهد الجديد المكتوبة فى كنيسة الرسل؟؟؟؟

*


> واى دارس  للعهد الجديد سيرى ان العهد الجديد تكلم عن صلب المسيح ولكن هل روايات  الصلب صحيحة ومتجانسة مع بعضها البعض وموافقة للعقل والمنطق هذا هو المهم


*لو عندك اعتراض قدمه ولو معندكش يبقى تقعد ساكت افضلك*


> وهل يؤمن  بارت ايرمان بصلب المسيح حقا لام بل كل مافى الامر انه يؤمن انه اعدم ولكن  لم يقل انه صلب تحديدا والمطلوب من بارت ايرمان الاتيان بدليل تاريخى موثق  على وجود يسوع اصلا وليس صلبه


*ان قلت هذا الكلام لبارت ايرمان او اى عالم درس يسوع خارج العهد الجديد historical christ لن يجد سوى حذاءه ليلقى بيك فى وجهك 
فاذهب وادرس ثم تعالى وتكلم مع العلماء *


> المتابع  لمحاضرات ايرمان يجد انه انتقد روايات الصلب واستدل بها على تحريف الانجيل  منها مثلا ما قاله يسوع على الصليب حيث قال بارت ايرمان ان المخطوطات  القديمة بها نص يتلو فيها يسوع صلاة من اجل اليهود وقد تم حذفها فيما بعد  لانها تتناقض مع نظرة المسيحيين لليهود بانهم قتلوا المسيح وانهم ملعونين


*يا ابتاه اغفر لهم...مش دا النص المذكور فى انجيل لوقا والمعترض عليه
هو لا ينتقد حادثة صلب يسوع كحدث تاريخى هو ينتقد نص الانجيل واستخدم هذا المثال ان النساخ الارثوذكس حذفوه لئلا يفهم ان يسوع سامح اليهود وفيما بعد سمح بخراب مدينتهم فيظهر كتناقض بين سماح يسوع لهم على الصليب واتمام نبوته بخراب الهيكل  
ولم يتكلم عن قريب او بعيد ان هذا النص ينفى الصلب
وهذا الموضوع ردينا عليه بالتفصيل الممل عن غفران يسوع لليهود على تسليمهم له لكى يصلب  وليس لرفضه للمسيا والايمان بيه
فهل انت متخيل انك تتكلم مع كتاكيت لم يقراوا كتابات ايرمان بل ويستطيعون الرد عليها 
*


> يؤمن ايرمان بموت يسوع ودفنه ولكنه لا يؤمن بظهوره للتلاميذ بل يسمى ذلك ادعاء


*ما هذا الغباء مهو لو اقتنع بقيامة يسوع يبقى كدا عاد للايمان المسيحى 
نقضه لفكرة القيامة اساسى لنقض ايمانه بيسوع
ايمانه بقيامة يسوع يساوى ايمانه بيسوع 
وسبق وصنع مناظرة عن قيامة يسوع تاريخيا هفتكرها وهجبهالك وكانت رائعة واستمتعنا بيها جدا بعيدا عن زبالات الاسلام الغنوصية بفكرة الشبيه 
*


> فيما يتعلق  ببولس فهو ايضا شحص مجهول ولا يعرف احد من اين اتى او هل هو يهودى او وثنى  فهناك دلائل كثيرة على انه لم يكن يهوديا قط وهذا ما اكده صاحب كتاب  الخديعة الكبرى


*بولس شخص تاريخى وحقيقى ورسائله محفوظة فى بردية ترجع لتمانيات القرن الاول بردية p46
بل ان بطرس ذكره فى رسالته ولوقا ارخ لتحوله عن اليهودية للايمان بيسوع فى سفر الاعمال بل والابيونين الهراطقة عملوا ما فى وسعهم لنقد فكر بولس الرسل كمعادى للناموس انه لا ينفع شيئا 
وبارت ايرمان قال ان عشر رسائل من بولس نقدر نقول ان كاتبها بولس حقيقا 
دا بالفكر المتطرف 10 من 14 
فياتى جهلة ويقولون بولس شخص مجهول؟؟؟؟
فهل لك ان تثبت لى عيسى تاريخيا ان استعطت ان تاتى بقصاصة مكتوب فيها اسم هذا العيسى الخرافى؟؟
*


> مسالة  لاهوت يسوع من العبث ان لا يشغلنا سوى اثبات ان يسوع اله بمجرد وجود نص فى  العهد الجديد من عدمه ونتجاهل ما يدعم ذلك الادعاء ولا لاتى اى احد ليقول  انه اله وعلينا اذا ان نصدقه
> وسواء قال يسوع انه اله من عدمه ام لا فهذا لن يقدم او يؤخر شىء


*برضة انت لا قيمة لك فى ابداء اى رائ لانك شخص جاهل 
والوهية الكلمة ليست مثبتة فقط بواسطة نصوص العهد الجديد
بل فى التقليد الليتورجى السكندرى واللاتينى والانطاكى مثبت فى ليتورجيات الاباء الوهية الكلمة
الكنيسة الاولى عرفت يسوع انه الكلمة خالق الاكوان الذى اتى من الاب خلاصا للعالم
بل لدينا دليل تاريخى على الوهية الكلمة وصدق يسوع المسيح 
هقولهولك بس لما تكبر شوية
*


> وكل النصوص  التى يراها ايرمان انها تدل على الوهيته هى محل شد وجذب والدليل انه لم  يخرج ايا من علماء المسيحية ليجزم انها تدل على الوهيته بل من الحدوا  بالمسيحية فندوا بسهولة تلك الادعاءات


* 
لا اعلم من هم هؤلاء العلماء
هل تقصد محمد حسان والشيخ الحوينى وابن القيم الجوزيه ؟؟؟
هل تستطيع انت او غيرك او اى شخص على وجه الارض ان ينفى نصوص الوهية الكلمة من الكتاب المقدس؟؟؟؟؟؟
فهل انت تسمى الجهل تفنيدا

لم اجد طيلة فترة خدمتى فى هذا المجال مسلما لديه القدرة على النقاش اللاهوتى بل بالاحرى لديه عقلا من اساسه

*


> وبالتالى  اقتناع ايرمان بوجود ما يدل على الوهية يسوع من عدمه لا فائدة له الاولى ان  نسأل ايرمان هل انت مقتنع ان يسوع ممكن ان يكون اله؟


*اقتناع ايرمان بيسوع الانجيل ليست قضيتنا لانها محسومة  
هنا نقدم اقتناع ايرمان بان الانجيل قدم يسوع بانه الهيا وهذا محسوما فى كتابات ايرمان

فلا يأتى انصاف الجهلة وتقولوا
هو فيييييين قال انه يسوع هو الله 
يتبع......
*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (7 فبراير 2012)

ارجو عدم تحويل مسار الموضوع، المخصص في الاساس لتلاميذ ايرمان من المسلمين. راينا به بشكل كامل او رايه بخصوص نص العهد الجديد ليس موضوعنا، بل يمكنك فتح موضوع منفصل بخصوصه.

هل يوجد اي مسلم معترض على البحث؟

رود الاخ الفاضل بخصوص موضوعي سارد عليها لاحقا، وانا شاكر له رده وجراته.


----------



## حسين دوكي (7 فبراير 2012)

> *وسبق وصنع مناظرة عن قيامة يسوع تاريخيا هفتكرها وهجبهالك وكانت رائعة واستمتعنا بيها جدا بعيدا عن زبالات الاسلام الغنوصية بفكرة الشبيه *


 
*صحيح مناظرته مع وليام كاريدج حول هذا الموضوع تاريخيا و ها هي:*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AjOSNj97_gk


----------



## apostle.paul (7 فبراير 2012)

> *صحيح مناظرته مع وليام كاريدج حول هذا الموضوع تاريخيا و ها هي:*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AjOSNj97_gk


*ايوة هى دى يا حسين وكان مكتوبة نصها هنا بالعربى هفتكر الموضوع بس*


----------



## حسين دوكي (7 فبراير 2012)

*اتمني حذف ذلك الكلام السئ *
*و اكيد هتقول ايه العلم بيرد عليك لذلك حقيقية تلك المقولة عندما يتكلم العلم فيجب ان تصمت *

*بس تعرف انا مش هرد عليك بنفس الاسلوب مع ان في مقدوري لكن المسيح علمني ان احبك و هذا ما قاله ان احب الذين يسيئون الي:*

_*[Q-BIBLE]*_
_*وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: أَحِبُّوا أَعْدَاءَكُمْ. بَارِكُوا لاَعِنِيكُمْ. أَحْسِنُوا إِلَى مُبْغِضِيكُمْ وَصَلُّوا لأَجْلِ الَّذِينَ يُسِيئُونَ إِلَيْكُمْ وَيَطْرُدُونَكُمْ*_
_*[/Q-BIBLE]*_

*فانا اصلي لك لاجل ان يفتح الله عينك و تترك ذلك الجهل و تاتي للنور و الحياة*


----------



## apostle.paul (7 فبراير 2012)

*هل يوجد دليل تاريخى على قيامة يسوع ؟ قيامة المسيح مناظرة بين لين كريج وبارت إيرمان William Lane Craig vs Bart Ehrman  *​


----------



## حسين دوكي (7 فبراير 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *هل يوجد دليل تاريخى على قيامة يسوع ؟ قيامة المسيح مناظرة بين لين كريج وبارت إيرمان William Lane Craig vs Bart Ehrman *​


 
*تمام هي ده اصل انا اما شفتها مكنتش بدخل المنتدي ههههههههههههه فشفتها بالانجليزي بس الصراحة رائعة*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (7 فبراير 2012)

شكرا للاخوة حسين و د. يوحنا للردود الجميلة.مسيحيين من خلفية اسلامية وبتردوا على الشبهات بقوة، ما هو المسلم حيتجنن من كده. الاخ اخرج افضل ما عنده،الشتائم ردا على رعبه من الحقيقة.

لالهنا وحده المجد الى الابد امين.


----------



## Molka Molkan (7 فبراير 2012)

*يظهر أن الأخ هذا أسم على مسمى فهو الآن بالفعل يشعر بالعذاب الاليم.
*


----------



## حسين دوكي (7 فبراير 2012)

++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> شكرا للاخوة حسين و د. يوحنا للردود الجميلة.مسيحيين من خلفية اسلامية وبتردوا على الشبهات بقوة، ما هو المسلم حيتجنن من كده. الاخ اخرج افضل ما عنده،الشتائم ردا على رعبه من الحقيقة.
> 
> لالهنا وحده المجد الى الابد امين.


 
*الرب يباركم جميعا واكيد سيكون هذا موقفه لان كلمة الله قوية جدا و حادة فلن يستطيع ان يقاومها :*

*[Q-BIBLE]*
*إن كلام الله حي ناجع، أمضى من كل سيف ذي حدين، ينفذ إلى ما بين النفس والروح، وما بين الأوصال والمخاخ، وبوسعه أن يحكم على خواطر القلب وأفكاره، *
*[/Q-BIBLE]*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (9 فبراير 2012)

> بارت ايرمان شخص مضطرب ومتناقض عقليا وشهادته لا تعنينا من قريب اوبعيد وهو واحد من الالاف من العلماء الذين الحدوا بالمسيحية



*1- لماذا يستشهد المسلمون إذا بشخص مضطرب عقليا ويعتبرونه معلمهم؟
2- إذا كانت شهادته لا تعنيكم بشيء فلماذا تستخدمون كتبه؟

كلام متناقض.




لانه ببساطة شديدة لا دليل تاريخى واحد على وجود يسوع والعهد الجديد يحتاج الى ما يعضده وهذا قطعا لا وجود له فلا يوجد اى مؤرخ من الرومان او اليهود ذكره وما قيل عن ان مؤرخ يهودى قد ذكر يسوع فى مؤلفاته ثبت بالدليل انه تحريف

أنقر للتوسيع...


راجع حوار الراديو لبارت إيرمان (مرة أخرى: الغير مسيحي!!) مع المدعو "Infidel Guy" حول تاريخية يسوع. الحوار موجود على اليوتيوب. طبعا علماء الكتاب بكل طوائفهم وتوجهاتهم يقولون أن يسوع شخصية تاريخية حقيقية، بروس ميترجز يقول بوضوح: "اليوم لا يوجد أي عالم مُختص يُنكر تاريخية يسوع" فما هو حجم حضرتك بالضبط بالنسبة لهؤلاء العلماء؟




بارت ايرمان ليس مسيحيا اصلا بل هو لادينى وبالتالى مايقوله بارت ايرمان لا قيمة له ولا فائدة بل هو مجرد دراسة للعهد الجديد استخرج منها عدة نقاط لايهم ان كان يؤمن بها ام لا

أنقر للتوسيع...


من قال أصلا أن استنتاجاته لها قيمة لدينا؟ كلامه له قيمة لتلاميذه من المسلمين.




وهل يؤمن بارت ايرمان بصلب المسيح حقا لام بل كل مافى الامر انه يؤمن انه اعدم ولكن لم يقل انه صلب تحديدا

أنقر للتوسيع...


نقطة جميلة. أنا لم أقل أبدا أن إيرمان يؤمن بصلب المسيح، بل العنوان في البحث كان "إيرمان وصلب المسيح". بعض المسلمين لا يؤمنون أصلا بموت المسيح، ولا بإعدامه، فهذا رد عليهم وضدهم. ثم إن قول إيرمان أن المسيح أعدم في عهد بيلاطوس البنطي يوافق سرد الأناجيل عن موته مصلوبا. هذا النوع من الأدلة يُسمّى دليلا توافقيا بمعنى أنه قد لا يوافق التفاصيل بل يوافق السرد العام للحوادث. نحن لا نتوقع من إيرمان أن يقول "أؤمن بالخلاص الذي قدّمه يسوع على الصليب، المجد لك يا يسوع الناصري ربي ومُخلّصي" فهذا إيمان مسيحي، أما إيرمان فهم لا ديني غير مؤمن له إيمانه الشخصي.




فهناك دلائل كثيرة على انه لم يكن يهوديا قط وهذا ما اكده صاحب كتاب الخديعة الكبرى

أنقر للتوسيع...


هات ما جاء به الكتاب، واسم كاتبه، وعلمه وسلطته في النقد الكتابي لنرد عليه. أما نثر الكلام في الهواء فليس أسلوبا علميا بل خداعا.




بارت ايرمان لم يؤمن برسولية بولس بل انه قال ان بولس التقى اقارب المسيح وهذا لا يدل على رسوليته فهو فقط قابلهم وهل كل من قابل رسل المسيح وكتب عنهم يكون رسولا

أنقر للتوسيع...


مرة أخرى: إيرمان لا ديني! فمن الطبيعي أن لا يؤمن برسولية بولس وبلاهوت المسيح وبكل الإيمان المسيحي! أنا لم أقل بذلك أبدا. بل قلت أن كلام إيرمان عن بولس يُقّدم دليلا -ولو دون تفاصيل- ضد الفكر الإسلامي عنه. دلائل رسولية بولس كثيرة، منها إلتقائه بقادة الكنيسة بطرس، يعقوب ويوحنا (أعمدة الكنيسة الأولى بالإضافة الى بولس نفسه) وعرضه "إنجيله" عليهم وموافقتهم عليه.




كما ان علاقة بولس برسل المسيح كانت سيئة وكان هناك شد وجذب كبير بينهما

أنقر للتوسيع...


لا ننكر وجود خلاف حول بعض التفاصيل بين الرسل، وهو ما أفاد البشارة في النهاية! لكن القول أن العلاقة سيئة هو مبالغة.




مسالة لاهوت يسوع من العبث ان لا يشغلنا سوى اثبات ان يسوع اله بمجرد وجود نص فى العهد الجديد من عدمه ونتجاهل ما يدعم ذلك الادعاء ولا لاتى اى احد ليقول انه اله وعلينا اذا ان نصدقه

أنقر للتوسيع...


من قال لك أن الموضوع عن لاهوت المسيح أصلا؟! ومن قال لك أن إيرمان يؤمن بلاهوت المسيح؟! النقطة التي تُثبتها كتاباته أنه يؤمن أن إنجيل يوحنا مليء بالشهادات الواضحة عن لاهوت المسيح والتي يرفضها المسلمون مُدّعين أننا نُسيء فهمها!! طبعا موقف إيرمان هو رفض إنجيل يوحنا بالكامل لهذا السبب! لكن هذا لا يعنينا بشيء.




وكل النصوص التى يراها ايرمان انها تدل على الوهيته هى محل شد وجذب

أنقر للتوسيع...


عندما يقول إيرمان -اللاديني- أن نصا معينا يُثبت لاهوت المسيح فهذا دليل من أقوى الأدلة! إذا كان العلماء اللادينيون يقرّون بذلك، فهل يبقى بعد هذا إعتراض!! لا يمكنك تغطية الشمس بإصبع أيها المواطن. عبثا تُنكرون الأدلة الواضحة.

باقي كلامك بخصوص نص العهد الجديد لا دخل له بالموضوع أصلا، فأتمنى من أي مسلم أن يجيبنا على قدر السؤال، ولكل حادث حديث.

سلام ونعمة*


----------

